# URL der Anwendung bekommen.



## Tietsch (19. Jul 2005)

Hi. 
Bei einer Anwendung mit mehreren Modulen bekomme ich Darstellungsprobleme, wenn ich auf die tiles-definition des Hauptmoduls zugreife. Im dort definierten Layout sind die Pfadangaben realtiv.

Wo kann ich denn den Serverpfad incl. Anwendungspfad bekommen, wenn ich das nicht hart vercoden moechte?  
Das sollte dann etwa so aussehen: "http://localhost:8080/application" + "/scripts/layout.css".

Dank!
Tietsch


----------



## perdian (19. Jul 2005)

z.B. hier:
HttpServletRequest


----------



## Tietsch (19. Jul 2005)

Danke fuer die schnelle Antwort.  
Ist mal wieder einer der Tage, an denen ich mit Blindheit geschlagen zu sein scheine.
Tietsch


----------

